# Newborn poop TOO seedy?



## marytheresa (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi all, 
Is it possible for an EBF baby's poop to be _too_ seedy? My four day old's poop is so seedy it's nearly solid&#8230;so much so that it will roll right off the diaper! The color is normal yellow and he's been stooping several times a day, I've just never seen this before and he's my fifth (all EBF). Think I should be concerned? I'm drinking a normal amount of water and he's been nursing almost constantly.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

Did you find an answer? I will see if I can find out anything.


----------



## marytheresa (Mar 18, 2009)

No. My midwife doesn't seem too concerned and since it doesn't seem to be bothering him and he's happy, I'm not either. Although this is my first newborn with a little bum rash. She said something about the seeds being undigested fats…so maybe my milk is extra fatty this time? I did gain more with this pregnancy (even though I was eating/doing all the same things)…maybe my body is shedding extra fat through my milk? I'd love to hear any thoughts!


----------

